# Beinhart Clubtour "Lahntrails Vol. 2" am 16.10.2011



## Sparcy (28. September 2011)

*Lahntrails Vol. 2*
Nun mit noch mehr Trails im bunten Herbstwald bei schÃ¶nstem Wetter​*Tourbeschreibung:*
Vom Startpunkt ausgehend werden wir die mitunter schoÌnsten Trails im Lahntal sowie derer SeitentaÌler unter die Stollen nehmen.
In dichten LaubwaÌldern, durch schroffe abenteuerliche Felspassagen, an wildromantischen BachlaÌufen entlang, vorbeikommend an zahlreichen alten teils verlassenen MuÌhlen, fuÌhren uns die Trails durch eine sehr reizvolle Landschaft. Hinzu werden wir dann noch mit herrlichen Aussichtspunkten und SehenswuÌrdigkeiten wie u.a. das Kloster Arnstein, Burg Nassau belohnt.
Das ganze natuÌrlich noch auf allerfeinsten Singletrails! Da schlaÌgt das Mountainbiker Herz hoÌher 

*Tourdaten:*
54 Km / 1300 Hm / uÌberwiegend Singletrails
Beinhart Technik-Level 2, stellenweise Technik-Level 3. 
Eine sichere Bikebeherschung auf teils techn. Singletrailabfahrten ist Vorrausetzung.
Bedingt durch die kÃ¼rzer werdende Tage haben wir halt weniger Zeit.
*Vom Tempo wird moderat gefahren.*
EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten sind vorhanden  

*Startzeit:*
Sonntag, 16. OKTOBER um 9:30 Uhr am Startort.

*Startort:*
Parkplatz 
StiftstraÃe
56368 Katzenelnbogen.
Koordinaten: N50 16.032 E7 58.494
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=N50+16.032+E7+58.494&hl=de&ll=50.267269,7.975154&spn=0.001303,0.003806&sll=50.267164,7.97586&sspn=0.001303,0.003806&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=19


*AusruÌstung:*
Funktionierendes Mountainbike, Helm, Verpflegung, Ersatzschlauch, Bikelampe (wenn vorhanden),
ggf. Protektoren fÃ¼r die S3 Stellen. 

*Teilnehmer:*
Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl betraÌgt 12 Biker(innen) incl. Guide.
Da es sich hierbei um eine Clubtour handelt, werden Clubmitglieder bevorzugt behandelt.
GaÌste sind willkommen, wenn die Teilnehmerzahl durch Clubmitglieder nicht erreicht wird.

*Anmeldung und Absage:*
Wie immer hier im Thread im Forum.
Eine wetterbedingte Absage erfolgt hier ggf. bis 7:00 Uhr. 

âHappy Trailsâ wuÌnscht...
Markus


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (28. September 2011)

Dabei ...da ich die erste tour verpasst habe  und mir extra Mo. Frei genommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vest (28. September 2011)

Dann reihe Ich mich mal als Nr. 2 ein. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## matthias2003 (28. September 2011)

Ich komme auch mit!   #3

Matthias


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2011)

Dann bin ich die Nummer 4


----------



## matthias2003 (29. September 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann bin ich die Nummer 4


 
Ups Thomas, ist Dir das nicht zu kalt im Oktober?


----------



## a.nienie (29. September 2011)

vest schrieb:


> Dann reihe Ich mich mal als Nr. 2 ein.
> 
> Gruß Steve



wenn Du mich mitnehmen könntest wäre ich nr.5


----------



## vest (29. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wenn Du mich mitnehmen könntest wäre ich nr.5



Sollte funktionieren...


----------



## Ruderbock (29. September 2011)

Nr. 6


----------



## Murph (29. September 2011)

.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (29. September 2011)

Dabei 

7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (29. September 2011)

Da muß ich natürlich auch mit: als Nummer 8


----------



## Sparcy (29. September 2011)

Nummer 9
Übertrag aus Facebook :
Neumitglied Hotte Keller


----------



## Littlejohn (30. September 2011)

dann bin ich die Nr 10


----------



## Regis (30. September 2011)

nr 11!!!!

Régis


----------



## a.nienie (30. September 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> dann bin ich die Nr 10



wieder mit kompletten werkzeugkoffer? spass


----------



## Sparcy (30. September 2011)

Sodele,
max. Teilnehmerzahl erreicht
Sind ja nur Männers dabei... 
Können wir ja vorher noch nen Frühschoppen machen 
Jetzt gehts nur noch mit der Warteschleife weiter.

Platz 1: Murph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (30. September 2011)

dann bin ich der 2. in der Warteschlage.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Littlejohn (30. September 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> wieder mit kompletten werkzeugkoffer? spass



Klar, hast Du noch spezielle Wünsche was ich extra für Dich mitnehmen soll?


----------



## Kokomikou (30. September 2011)

Da wär ich auch sehr gerne dabei. Hab's leider zu spät gelesen , daher reihe ich mich auch mal in die Warteschleife ein. 

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## mbonsai (2. Oktober 2011)

Heut nochmal Vol.1 geradelt....schoen wars.....echt ne super Tour, auch wenn's anstrengend iss, aber wir sind ja beinhart....bin ja mal auf die Aenderungen gespannt......und mit Sonne und blauem Himmel macht sie noch mehr Spass, das waere mein einzigster Verbesserungsvorschlag 

Gruss Susi und Bonsai


----------



## odu (9. Oktober 2011)

Jou,

dann bin ich jetzt der 3. auf der Warteliste!!  

Grüßle
Odu


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (10. Oktober 2011)

Absage!


----------



## Ruderbock (11. Oktober 2011)

Noch ne Absage:

...ich hätt eh nicht zu ganz 100% gewusst ob im momentanen Fittnesslevel nach einem Freitag-24-h-Dienst ich Sonntag für die bestimmt super schöne aber auch anspruchsvolle Tour fit genung gewesen wär.
Jetzt wurde ich verpflichtet die Nacht Samstag auf Sonntag auchnoch zu arbeiten. Und 36 Stunden von 48 zu arbeiten ist ja auch Sport...

Ich hätte dann sicherlich Interresse an nem GPS-Track um irgendwann ausgeschlafen und in sehr moderatem Tempo es nochmal zu versuchen,
oder halt bei dem Vol 3 dabeisein.

Euch viel Spass!!
(und mir viel Geld, hat ja auch was )


----------



## Waldi76 (11. Oktober 2011)

Also dann bin ich der 2. Nachrutscher und möchte Marcel noch als Teilnehmer auf die Warteliste setzen.
Somit ist der Marcel der 2. auf der aktuellen Liste.

Gruß Andreas 

Ich freu mich.


----------



## odu (11. Oktober 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Also dann bin ich der 2. Nachrutscher und möchte Marcel noch als Teilnehmer auf die Warteliste setzen.
> Somit ist der Marcel der 2. auf der aktuellen Liste.
> 
> Gruß Andreas
> ...




Nene...so geht das aber nicht!!!!   

Wenn Du der zweite Nachrutscher bist, ist das so auch OK. Du kannst dann aber nicht einfach einen Kumpel dafür an zweiter Stelle setzen.

Marcel ist dann der vierte Nachrutscher!! Immer hinten anstellen. Dafür gibt es ja die Anmeldung, wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst....


----------



## Kokomikou (11. Oktober 2011)

Durch die Absagen wäre ich nun Teilnehmer 10 (aus Warteschleife 3)-

Gruß und bis Sonntag, Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (12. Oktober 2011)

Jo Odu,

keine Aufregung ich habe nur versucht die Nachrutschereihenfolge neu zu zählen, damit man weiß an welcher stelle man jetzt steht.
Ich wollte Dich nicht zurücksetzen. Wenn ich jemanden verwirrt haben sollte, entschuldige ich mich dafür.
Wahrscheinlich ist es besser wenn jemand anderes zählt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sparcy (12. Oktober 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Jo Odu,
> 
> Gruß Andrea



Andrea ?
Habe ich da was verpasst


----------



## odu (12. Oktober 2011)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Andrea ?
> Habe ich da was verpasst



Nö. alles im grünen Bereich!!


----------



## Waldi76 (12. Oktober 2011)

Nein Du hast nichts verpasst!
Ich bin immer noch DER Alte.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Achim (12. Oktober 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Nein Du hast nichts verpasst!
> Ich bin immer noch DER Alte.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 
Soso, du bist_ immer noch DER Alte. 

_Übrigens: Am Samstag gibt es noch 'ne kleine Trainingsrunde ab Schierstein!


Bis dann
Achim


----------



## Sparcy (12. Oktober 2011)

Waldi76 schrieb:


> Nein Du hast nichts verpasst!
> Ich bin immer noch DER Alte.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



... dann heißt Du jetzt Horst ? :-D


----------



## Waldi76 (12. Oktober 2011)

Horst?

Ich kann leider nicht mehr folgen.


----------



## Sparcy (12. Oktober 2011)

Der Alte (Horst Tappert)
Aber der liegt mittlerweile 2 m tiefer.


----------



## Kokomikou (12. Oktober 2011)

Hm... DER ALTE war doch wohl Erik Ode, oder ????
Horst Tappert war dann doch eher DERRICK.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (12. Oktober 2011)

Da habe ich was verwechselt ...
Der Alte - bis 2007: Rolf Schimpf
              ab 2007: Walter Kreye 

@Waldi76: Dann heißt Du nun etwa Walter oder Rolf


----------



## Kokomikou (12. Oktober 2011)

So schnell kommt man(n) an einen Spitznamen. Ich fänd ja Siegfried besser  . Denn Siegrid Lowitz war ursprünglich  DER ALTE.
Erik Ode war einfach "nur" DER KOMMISSAR. Somit war ich auch zunächst einmal einem Irrtum erlegen. Wie gut, dass man solche Dinge ruckzuck nachsehen kann.............also, welchen Spitznamen geben wir ihm nun??


----------



## matthias2003 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja spannend hier!
alles klar bei Euch?

Dann mal wieder zum Thema:
Ich bin am So verhindert und kann leider nicht mitfahren!
Gut für die Wartelisten-Nachrücker! 

Matthias


----------



## Sparcy (12. Oktober 2011)

Jo. Siegfried klingt gut


----------



## Waldi76 (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich die Änderung von Murph richtig verstehe,
dann ist jetzt keiner mehr auf der Warteliste.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## picard (13. Oktober 2011)

Setze mich dann mal auf die Warteliste.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (13. Oktober 2011)

Biete / Suche noch einen Mitfahrplatz ab Ingelheim.
Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Sparcy (13. Oktober 2011)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> Biete / Suche noch einen Mitfahrplatz ab Ingelheim.
> Bei Interesse einfach melden.



Kannst bei mir mitfahren...


----------



## Darkwing (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei all den An- und Abmeldern, Nach- , Um- und Wegrutschern, Alten, Jungen, Andreas, Derricks, Horsts und sonstigen habe ich etwas den Überblick verloren. Würde aber auch gerne noch mitfahren und setze mich daher auch auf irgendeine Liste, Platz irgendwas.

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Sparcy (13. Oktober 2011)

Sodele, hier eine aktuelle Übersicht der Warteliste:
Platz 1: Marcel
Platz 2: Picard
Platz 3: Darkwing


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Budenheim- Mainz: hab an Sparcy oder Waldi 76 gedacht


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (14. Oktober 2011)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Kannst bei mir mitfahren...



Gebongt


----------



## vest (14. Oktober 2011)

a.nienie ist auch nicht dabei. Ich melde Ihn stellvertretend ab, weil er z.Z. umzieht und kein Netz hat.

Gruß Steve


----------



## odu (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

zur Info.
Muß mich leider abmelden...    sorry!
Knie will nicht , gestern nach ner Kullerrunde, hat es wieder tierisch geschmerzt.

VielSpaß und bis demnächst, in diesem Theater!!


----------



## Sparcy (14. Oktober 2011)

... das wird ja richtig kompliziert hier 
Somit wären dann mit dabei:
Marcel
Picard

Bitte noch bestätigen.

Warteliste:
Platz 1: Darkwing


----------



## Sparcy (14. Oktober 2011)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Budenheim- Mainz: hab an Sparcy oder Waldi 76 gedacht



Ich nehme schon den Nicolas mit...
Also frag mal den Siegfried (Waldi76)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (14. Oktober 2011)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Budenheim- Mainz: hab an Sparcy oder Waldi 76 gedacht



Ich kann Dich mitnehmen, wo und wann soll ich Dich auflesen?

Jochen


----------



## Waldi76 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir fährt marcel mit.
@ Uwe: Ich kann zwar 3 mitnehmen, ist aber schwierig. Falls Du keine andere Möglichkeit hast, meld dich einfach.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. Oktober 2011)

Littlejohn schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich mitnehmen, wo und wann soll ich Dich auflesen?
> 
> Jochen



Super, vielen Dank, ich hab deine Tel nr im Laden und melde mich morgen bei dir,


----------



## Achim (17. Oktober 2011)

Meine Herr'n,

noch Alle in der Reha odder wie? 




_Frühstückszeit_

Fazit: Herbst rund um die  Lahn ist eine schöne Jahreszeit. Eine wirklich tolle, wenn auch  anstrengende Strecke. 
Wir sind pünktlich um 9.30 Uhr gestartet und waren  nach 17.00 Uhr zurück. Das muss an der langen Pause gelegen haben!  




_Eiszeit?_

Danke an Guide Markus, Rheingau-Sprudel-Spender Hotte und alle Mitfahrer 



Gruß
Achim




_Burgzeit_


----------



## picard (17. Oktober 2011)

Super Tour, tolle Trails und noch bessere Ausblicke auf die Lahn. Habe seit langen Mal wieder mal gemerkt, dass ich Rad fahren war! 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer und besonders an Markus!


----------



## Littlejohn (17. Oktober 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Meine Herr'n,
> 
> noch Alle in der Reha odder wie?



Nee, sitzen schon wieder auf'n Radl und reißen km...

Super Tour, klasse Aussichten, nette Truppe und ich weiß an welche Techniken ich feilen muss!

Danke Markus, für einen rundum gelungenen Tag!!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Oktober 2011)

Das war doch mal eine Geile Tour und vor allem bei Super Herbstwetter mit viel Sonne
Danke Sparcy für die Tour und die Vorbereitungsarbeit, die du investiert hast


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2011)

Bin zwar ein bißchen spät dran, aber ein Lob will ich noch an Sparcy und den Rest der Truppe für den klasse Tag verteilen.

Schöne, unbekannte Trails und Anschauungsunterricht im Hinterrad versetzen - da hat sich auch die weite Anreise gelohnt. 

@matthias2003
Du hattest bestimmt eine Vorahnung bezüglich der Temperaturen. Minus 1,5 °C beim Start - da wärst du erfroren


----------



## Sparcy (20. Oktober 2011)

Freut mich dass es Euch gefallen hat.
War ein sehr schöner Tag, obwohl er verdammt
kalt (-2°C) angefangen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlejohn (21. Oktober 2011)

Wer meine Fotos haben möchte soll sich bei mir melden. Ich schicke dann ein Downloadlink.

Jochen


----------

